# Should I go for G620 or G850 or I3-2120 ?



## payne98765 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hello 

I want to build a PC for everyday use ie watching HD movies, normal tasks(surfing, programming etc.) and playing games ( under medium settings). Which CPU should I go for, Pentium G620 or G850 or i3-2120. My CPU+Mobo budget is Rs 7000 which can be stretched to 9000 max ( considering in that case, I'll have to compromise on GFX card front ).

If I use a cheap processor, I can go for 7750 or in i3-2120, i'll have to manage with 6670.

Also can you tell me what is the real difference between working of G850 and i3-2120 in performance aspect? Aren't they quite closely matched ??

Thanks in advance....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 8, 2012)

first of all last time i checked G620 was the only pentium dual core processor(based on sandybridge architecture) available in India.real difference between pentium dual core & i3 is HT feature.HT(hyperthreading) allows i3 to behave as 4 cores(2 real & 2 virtual) which can be utilized by multi-core suppoting softwares(games like GTA IV) so these applications will run faster.for day-to-day usage & for most games G620 is sufficient.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 8, 2012)

G620 and 7750 >> i3 and 6670


----------



## Sainatarajan (Aug 8, 2012)

You can also go with Phenom 960T @ 6.9K. 
I3 is the best Choice .


----------



## Utkarsh Sharma (Aug 8, 2012)

@OP can you explain us what are you going to use the PC for???


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 8, 2012)

the pentium are at par with the i3s in gaming
go with the pentium g850 +hd 7750


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 8, 2012)

Utkarsh Sharma said:


> @OP can you explain us what are you going to use the PC for???


.                    .


payne98765 said:


> I want to build a PC for everyday use ie watching HD movies, normal tasks(surfing, programming etc.) and playing games ( under medium settings).


----------



## Utkarsh Sharma (Aug 8, 2012)

Then Pentium with Radeon HD 7750 will give you maximum perfomance.


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 8, 2012)

+1
you should go with the pentium g620


----------



## S.S gadgets (Aug 9, 2012)

If your PC is for normal multitasking use and for playing medium settings games,then better get Intel Pentium G620 combined with Sapphire HD 7750 1 GB DDR5 card.


----------



## payne98765 (Aug 11, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> first of all last time i checked G620 was the only pentium dual core processor(based on sandybridge architecture) available in India



I didn't know that g850 was not introduced in India.Just searched on the internet and this processor popped up as a good performer.


Meanwhile I want to say that my PS2 broke down couple of months back. So can a PS2 emulator work good on G620 ? I have some PS2 games with me that I would like to play on this PC like GOW.

or a faster processor (I3-2120 with hyper threading) is necessary for that !!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 11, 2012)

i never used emulator but G620 should be able to handle it.basing on passmark benchmarks G620 is a bit faster than a core2duo 3.16ghz.still if you can afford i3-2120 is a better choice considering hyper threading helps in games optimized for more than 2 cores(like GTA-IV).


----------



## Utkarsh Sharma (Aug 11, 2012)

+1^. I agree with whitestar_999


----------



## The Sorrow (Aug 12, 2012)

IMO, save and go for intel core i3 2120 + gigabyte ga-h61m-d2h = 10.5k. It'll be an awesome gaming experience with a 7750 or probably 7770 hd. Bang your every buck and you won't regret it what-so-ever.


----------



## Utkarsh Sharma (Aug 12, 2012)

You won't regret even if you buy G620 with HD 7750 with the system usage scenario you have mentioned.


----------



## payne98765 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you all - whitestar_999 , Ishu Gupta , Sainatarajan , Utkarsh Sharma , panwala95 , S.S gadgets & The Sorrow,   for your advice.

I'll try to squeeze in some more cash in my budget to go with I3-2120 & if that does not happen, even G620 will be a fair deal.

Thanks again to all of you for sharing these informations.


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 13, 2012)

Where are you getting this G850?


----------



## cacklebolt (Aug 13, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> Where are you getting this G850?



same question here.
AFAIK g850 not released in india.

and to answer your questions,g620 is good at gaming with a 7750 and should run "MOST" games fine.
if i3 in your budget go for it.
else g620 with good gpu is super vfm and a good performer too.


----------

